# Measurements for cross rifles



## devsnrnco (11 Feb 2011)

Does anyone know which sleeve to put the cross rifles on? And in what orientation? And how far from the cuff and all other relevant measurements?


----------



## Fishbone Jones (11 Feb 2011)

I'll bet your MCpls or Sgts do.


----------



## chrisf (11 Feb 2011)

What a very helpful answer. You should write a book.

I'll bet it's not even remotely possible that this poor fellow has already asked, and was told "I don't know, just bring it to the tailor, that's what I always do" (Admitedly, not the right answer, but a very likely answer, to be quite honest, it's the usual answer I give any troop who asks me the same question, unless I know they intend to sew it on for themselves for whatever reason)

From the Canadian Forces Dress Instructions (Which are availabe on the DIN in PDF for future reference of the original poster, probably even available via the internet you google it) "Sewn centred on the left sleeve 12 cm (4 3/4") from the bottom of the sleeve to the lowest points of the badge"


----------



## PuckChaser (11 Feb 2011)

You can even find the dress instructions on the internet and on this forum.


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (11 Feb 2011)

a Sig Op said:
			
		

> What a very helpful answer. You should write a book.



Its the right answer though.........................some folks still believe in asking things from your superiors and not a bunch of strangers on an internet forum.

Clear enough for you?


----------



## chrisf (11 Feb 2011)

Having been in a very similar same situation at one point myself, being a private, being issued a marksmanship award, being told "You will have it sewn on before Nov 11", and having my chain of command shrug and say "bring it to the tailor" on  Nov 8, I guess some of us believe in being helpful. 

Crazy mixed up world eh?

As a bonus, he/she knows where to find these sort of answers for themselves in the future. When he/she ends up on the receiving end of the question themselves in a few years, they can give the "right answer" as an NCO... "I have no idea, here's the dress manual, it's called a marksmanship award. Look it up"


----------



## chrisf (11 Feb 2011)

http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/23660/post-133176.html

(Fortunately I'm not the only one who believes in being helpful. I knew it seemed like a familiar question. In retrospect it may have been a Christmas dinner. A shame the equally helpful answer of "use the search function" wasn't used.)


----------



## Hammer Sandwich (12 Feb 2011)

a Sig Op said:
			
		

> http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/23660/post-133176.html
> 
> (Fortunately I'm not the only one who believes in being helpful. I knew it seemed like a familiar question. In retrospect it may have been a Christmas dinner. A shame the equally helpful answer of "use the search function" wasn't used.)



Yeah, this kind of thread pops up every once and awhile...

http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/21745/post-773783.html#msg773783

You have a question?.....fire away.
_Some replies help, some don't. It's the intardwebs_......(YMMV).

For anyone wondering, (and I'm sure you're not)....I've been continuing a proud tradition of stepping on my dick since 2008.....I think I'm starting to get the hang of things now, though.

Only time will tell.

And to "a Sig Op", I'm sure that poster appreciated your help.
Good on you, man.


----------



## devsnrnco (12 Feb 2011)

recceguy: Actually, I`m sure they each have their own opinion about it because I`ve had to redo countless things on my DEU`s since receiving them and I don`t have time for contradictory misinformation.

Bruce Monkhouse: What exactly is the point of these forums if it isn`t to get information from a bunch of strangers? Surely you don`t think it`s some sort of blog for people to express their emotions?

Anyway, thanks for all the information otherwise. I checked out the links posted in this thread and I have the measurements, but I still need to know the orientation... should the barrels of the crossrifles be facing your hand or your shoulder?


----------



## devsnrnco (12 Feb 2011)

Oh and I did use the search option on here for `crossfiles``cross rifles`, and `cross-rifles`but if no one has ever told you the other names it goes by (i.e. marksmanship badge) then the search function isn`t all that useful.


----------



## chrisf (12 Feb 2011)

The answer is in the manual.

You know where to look it up now


----------

